

New Compact "Algorithm" for "XML Parsing" with no dependencies, 200RubyCodeLines - abionic
http://www.slideshare.net/AbhishekKr/xmlmotor

======
abionic
$gem install xml-motor

use as Example Calls As Code:

XMLMotor.get_node_from_content "<A>a</A><B><A>ba</A></B>", "A" RETURNS: ["a",
"ba"]

XMLMotor.get_node_from_content "<A>a</A><B><A>ba</A></B>", "B.A" RETURNS:
["ba"]

XMLMotor.get_node_from_content "<A i='1'>a</A><B><A i='2'>ba</A></B>", "A",
"i='1'" RETURNS: ["a"]

